# cv boot replacement?



## redTTalms (Apr 8, 2008)

does anyone have a DIY for inner and outer cv boot replacement?


----------



## fasTTer (Oct 20, 2007)

inner: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3344208


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (fasTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fasTTer* »_inner: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3344208

This will only apply to tri-pode style inner joints. I replaced inner and outer boots on my 2001 225 and I have conventional inner joints.
The only part that will apply is the removal of the inner cover. Ha. I don't have a DIY done for it, but if you want me to recite the procedure from memory I can certainly do that for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redTTalms (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

thanks for the info. if you dont mind reciting it for me that would be great. I have never done this before and would like to give it a shot, i dont know where to start to take the axle off though cause I would like to do both inner and outer. Thanks for your help.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (redTTalms)*

Its a messy job, and its a pain to get the cover off to expose the joint. You'll need an alignment after most likely.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

O'Reilly's has rebuilt halfshafts for $70. 
CV boots are a huge messy pain. For $50 more than a boot kit, it's well worth it.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (omarquez510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omarquez510* »_Its a messy job, and its a pain to get the cover off to expose the joint. You'll need an alignment after most likely. 

No alignment required if done properly.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (redTTalms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redTTalms* »_thanks for the info. if you dont mind reciting it for me that would be great. I have never done this before and would like to give it a shot, i dont know where to start to take the axle off though cause I would like to do both inner and outer. Thanks for your help.

Well...the first thing you want to do is go get yourself a set of 12pt, triple square bits. You'll need a 10mm triple square for the inner bolts that secure the axle to the drive flanges on the transmission. Make sure the bolts are free of any dirt/grease as you want the bit to sit perfectly flush inside the bolt. They strip very easily when the bit is not seated properly. A little smack with a light hammer gets it seated nicely. Remove these 6 bolts.
You'll either have a 30mm nut on the outer hub, or a 17mm hex bolt. Remove the 30mm nut. Now take some white out or some visible nail polish and paint around the outer edge of the 3 ball joint bolts (13mm I believe) and remove the 3 bolts. You're marking the location of the bolts so you don't have to get the car aligned after the job. More then likely there will be marks on the control arm where the bolt was seated, but this is a little extra insurance. 
Now with your left hand swing the assembly back and out towards the rear of the car (leave the tie rod connected) and with your right hand grab the axle shaft and pull it out. It may need some persuasion, so squirt the splines with some PB Blaster and let it sit for 10 minutes. After that, get yourself a nice heavy drift and place it in the center of the outer CV joint. Make sure you've propped the hub assembly up a bit otherwise you're just slamming the axle into the transmission and you won't get anywhere. After that a couple of good smacks should make it come out. Under no circumstances should you hit the outer CV with a hammer, even with the nut on. It will mushroom and the nut will not thread back onto the joint which defeats the whole purpose.
Now that you have the axle out, cut the old boot securing clips off, and cut the boots lengthwise with a razor blade and take them off. Trying to pull the boots off will get messy and they will fight you to come off. Cut them off and save yourself the aggravation. Now that the joints are exposed, put the axle into a vice and point it downward. Take a baby sledge and a clean block of wood and position it on the inside of the joint. One smack should be enough to pop it off...but don't smack it too hard. Ha! Do this for both joints. There will be an oblong circlip that is included with the rebuild kit. This is what secures the CV joint to the axle. Use a pair of circlip removal pliers to take the old clip off and then put a new one on. There is also another concave washer that I believe goes on the outer CV joint, but for the love of god I can't remember where it goes exactly. I want to say on the inside of the joint to hold tension against the shaft itself and the circlip. Just be on the look out for this concave washer when taking the axle apart. A new one will be included in the kit. Then just put the boots on, fill them with grease, clean the old joints up, pack them with grease and then smack the joints back on over the circlips. I know that it sounds really involved by my write up, but it's really pretty easy. I was just trying to be as detailed as possible.
Side notes:
If you don't have the 17mm hex, save yourself the trouble and buy the impact bit for removing it. An impact is essential for this job. Otherwise you'll need a 6ft. breaker bar and someone to hold the bit in the hub squarely while you pull down. Not fun. I did things the hard way a longgg time ago. Oh, get yourself a box of nitrile gloves http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif












_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 12:08 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## redTTalms (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

thanks for the help everyone. and thanks for the detailed write up (Oh_My_VR6) I really appreciate it, I will attempt it soon. where is the best place to buy these kits besides ecs?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

ECS is the best place to get them







- we sell a good handful of these kits monthly!
I just did a driver's side last weekend, this weekend or next I'll need to do a passenger side.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (redTTalms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redTTalms* »_thanks for the help everyone. and thanks for the detailed write up (Oh_My_VR6) I really appreciate it, I will attempt it soon. where is the best place to buy these kits besides ecs?

No problem dude...I think I'll start taking picture's from here on out as they would help quite a bit I'm sure. GermanAutoParts.com has them


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

how hard is this without air tools?


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8valvesofFURY* »_how hard is this without air tools?

Very doable...but eat some spinach and Wheaties for that axle nut. A large breaker bar will help quite a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

